

New Javascript Class Patterns - nikelson
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2013/06/20/new-javascript-class-patterns

======
IanDrake
Nothing new here. I'm not sure the author understands that he can assign
_this_ to a local var in the constructor and use it from the functions. This
is a known pattern...

function Point(){

    
    
       var self = this;
    
       self.x = 0;
       ...
    
       self.show = function(){
          console.log('x=' + self.x);
       };

}

var testPoint = new Point();

...

